# Modifying a wallpaper stripper???...



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

I have an earlex wallpaper stripper...One of these









Fairly basic so no temp controls etc, but thinking about modifying it for interior work if i can find some accessories for it.

Thoughts welcome :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

MellowYellow said:


> I have an earlex wallpaper stripper...One of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Takes me back a few years! I tried the same and it didn't serve me well at all. It makes work very wet and will scald the living hand off ya! The steam and water just spurts and drips out of the top, there's no controlling it. You want to save up and buy a proper dry-steam machine. Well worth it.


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

BrianS said:


> LOL Takes me back a few years! I tried the same and it didn't serve me well at all. It makes work very wet and will scald the living hand off ya! The steam and water just spurts and drips out of the top, there's no controlling it. You want to save up and buy a proper dry-steam machine. Well worth it.


Awesome lol, was thinking it might not be ideal. That settles it, ebay it goes :thumb:

Cheers buddy!


----------

